# My new to me Pre-War Simplex project



## The Doctor (Jul 12, 2011)

OK Fellas,

             I'm gonna be starting my new pre-war Simplex project, I have no motor/trans and want to make it chain drive, What do you boys think about the motor. I dont have any firm idea of what motor to buy or how big. I was thinking at least 10HP . So any ideas would be helpful and thanks in advance. See my pics below.

                                               Doc


----------



## kunzog (Jul 13, 2011)

A popular conversion for these bikes is to usa a Briggs and Stratton engine. I think they also use a Comet automatic torque-verter.


----------



## The Doctor (Jul 13, 2011)

Kunzog,
             the bike is belt drive on the left side with the brake on the right side rear, do you know if the engines can be left side drive, I could remove my belt drive assy, and install a sprocket on the rear left. They cut the lower frame brackets for the engine off but the frame rails are fine , so I can weld in any needed brackets.

                                                                  Thanks Doc


----------



## 1959firearrow (Jul 14, 2011)

i have always wanted a simplex there really kool can wait to see how yours turns out there are websites out there dedicated to these bikes


----------



## militarymonark (Jul 14, 2011)

they are pretty cool


----------



## The Doctor (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks Fellas, 
                     I'll keep you'all informed, How about one of them fancy , fast as poop dirt bike engines??? yeah -- Doc


----------



## militarymonark (Jul 14, 2011)

yah look into like a 125cc four stroke


----------



## kunzog (Jul 14, 2011)

A lot of Briggs engines are left hand drive, just like those used in scooters and go  carts. Lots of these conversions on the internet. Just search "Simplex motorcycle Briggs."
http://www.650motorcycles.com/JasonMcDaniel.html


----------



## The Doctor (Jul 14, 2011)

K, 
       Thanks alot, theres a fella here in town that extended his forks on his simplex "chopper" 12 inches up, and raked the head tube 6 degrees, and its flat black with red rims and black walls and it looks , badass. yeah!
                                                                                      Doc


----------



## Boris (Jul 16, 2011)

Just my 2 cents, but since there are only a limited number of them out there, would it be kind of nice to try to find the correct Simplex motor and clutch assembly? I'm sure you know about www.servicycle.com already, but maybe Wayne M. could help you out if you decided to go that route.


----------

